# A new senior



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi just turned 9 and I figure I have to admit she's a senior now, even though she seems in really good health. She has her HD, but hasn't had much trouble with it at all. She is on Glycoflex and once a day has a powder supplement on her food and we pop an aspirin occasionally if she seems stiff. My question is: Are there steps I need to be taking now to keep her in the best health possible, that I may not have done when she was younger? I want her to live as long as possible and have the best possible quality in her older age. Does anyone have any suggestions as far as diet, exercise, etc.? Thank you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always let the senior Hooligans determine the amount of exercise they get. As far as diet, I go on the philosophyy of "If it ain't broken, don't fix it." If the senior is healthly, has no issues which would require a change in diet, I continue to feed them what the younger guys are eating.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, I was wondering if I need to be feeding her a senior formula. The food she eats, Native, doesn't actually have a senior formula as such, so I would have to completely change brands and she does seem to do well on it.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

the one thing I like to mention to people with regards to diet, is that seniors often actually require more quality protein and sometimes fats in their diet, not less. Many people seem to turn to reduced calorie (reduced protein and fat) diets for seniors with mobility issues to prevent weight gain, rather than reducing the caloric intake of a higher protein diet made of good quality animal protein. There are studies linking the reduction of animal protein with lean body wasting and muscle loss. High quality protein intake is key in seniors.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

I am curious as well. My Codi is 8.5, and she has hd, doesn't seem to bother her right now, but have heard about the chondrotin/gloucosomine as well. Wasn't sure if we should start that too? 
She walks 1.5 miles with me every night, and she loves it. And she plays with 3 month old pup, and keeps up with him, so, she seems ok, but would like to make things good for her. I was told those supplements will help keep her joint lubricated and help her. 
Any advice is welcome..


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Gib Laut, do you have any suggestions about a great food brand for seniors?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Bridget said:


> Gib Laut, do you have any suggestions about a great food brand for seniors?


After the dramatic changes I witnessed with my previous boy as a senior, I would always recommend people consider unprocessed first....home cooked or raw; or in the very least, fresh food supplementation on a daily basis. I wish I had done so much sooner in his life. If that is not an option, any of the higher grade dry foods that are grain free and are based on animal protein are always the best choice (provided there are no health issues, only few issues would require a specific diet). I am a pro champion pet foods (Orijen) person....but that's just me!lol I know a lot of people come from the camp of "he's been on this food his whole life, it's too late too change"....personally I think that is just a load of %#@*.....when started to learn about nutrition, I went directly from the highest priced food sold at the vet, to all home-cooked (he was sick so no raw)....the difference was instant and nothing short of amazing.....


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

I always love nutrition threads! Not to highjack the op, but I am interested in Gib Lauts post as to the "changes" she noticed changing to raw? I feed raw as well to my boy who recently turned 8. he has been on raw since he was 6. I also wish I had started sooner in life, but who knew! He was on Evo, and Orijen before and competed all his life at a very high level in SchH. I myself have not noticed any difference in his energy levels, at all. Which is great. I often wonder if RAW contributes to his vitality. God Bless him....He is one of lifes greatest gifts and I want to do the best for him, thats why I feed raw and am always interested in others experiences with it. 

In saying that, I am curious Gib laut as to what your experiences were when you changed to raw? As I agree with the high protein....so many people argue with me about decreasing his protein intake! (which i wont!)


----------

